# My R33 GT-R Project (warning many pictures)



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

It`s time to post. Good things come to those who wait 

I bought this car in august of 2007. The car was in bad condition and it was a fair swindle.
The seller sell me a V-Spec, but at home i`will eat my hat! no V-Spec and the brakes are GTS-T Brakes. I know it`s my blame...
Above all i loose some wheelnuds from england to germany and no wheelnudkey are in the car. 30km at home i nearly lose the right frontwheel.

The seller is a bad mechanician he do many bad job`s 
Wire from both AFM only scrunch(i don`t know the right word) not soldered.
The same with groundwire from fuelpump only jamed with screw.

But now enough. I will do a right job and make a nice car from shit.

I`m so sorry for my bad english

R33 GT-R BJ 1995 77tkm

Mods:
Auto Select front fender braces
TSW Thruxton 9,5x18 ET20 with 245/40 18 _(to sell)_
HKS Springs
NISMO front & rear Stabilizer
NISMO Shift Knob
MOMO Steering-wheel_(sold)_
TRUST GFK Bonnet
TRUST Sidekirs 
JUN Rearspads
EXEDY Hyper Multi Plate Clutch
APEXI Turbotimer
KAKIMOTO Downpipe & Catback _(sold)_
GREDDY Profec A BC _(sold)_

Mods: 2007/2008
APEXI AVCR-R
APR Pro Headstuts _(done)_
APR Mainstuts _(done)_
APR Rodbolts _(done)_
BLITZ NÜR SPEC R Catback _(done)_
BREMBO 8-Kolben 380x36mm _(1/2 done)_
GREDDY Oilcatchtank _(done)_
GREDDY Downpipe _(done)_
NISMO Super Copermix Clutch _(done)_
NISMO 320 Km/h Speedometer _(done)_
NISMO Conrod & Main Bearings _(done)_
NISMO Big Operation Cylinder _(done)_
NISMO Steel Clutch Hose _(done)_
NISMO Rear Arms
TOMEI Head gasket 1.5mm _(done)_
TOMEI Valve Springs Typ B _(done)_
TOMEI Fuelpump _(done)_
TOMEI Valveguides _(done)_
TOMEI Timing Belt _(done)_
WÖSSNER Pistons _(done)_
WÖSSNER Conrods _(done)_
KOYO Radiator
big Intercooler _(done)_
Oilcooler
OEM Xenon Headlights
Headlightwasher
R33 ECU Daughterboard
Modificated Head
new Paintwork _(done)_
new bigger Wheels
Dashboard with passenger Airbag _(done)_
Multiinfodisplay: 
- front & rearaxle & Transmission & Eingine Oil Temp
- Oilpress
- boost pressure & Airtemp
- Exhausttemp 1 & 2
- and many more
Car PC with Touchscreen



























































































Dynorun with 0.9bar


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

*XS Intercooler[/b


















Tomei Phosphorbronze Valve Guides

















ARP Head Stuts

















ARP Main Stuts

















Blitz Nuer Spec

























Tomei Fuelpump









Tomei Valve Spring Typ B

















Tomei Timing Belt









Nissan N1 Ölpumpe









Nismo Clutchline









Nismo Conrod and Main Bearings 









Nismo Speedometer









Greddy Oilcatchtank









Greddy Frontpipe







































*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Please give me your impressions


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Great build up thread. The colour of the car looks amazing! It's a pitty that your skyline wasn't all it was supposed to be when you bought it, but by the looks somethng great will come from it! Good luck and keep up the good work


----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

If you going to sell the steeringwheel with the hub so let me know  Good looking car btw.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

gread build mate, gld to see youre amending mistakes that it had, hasve done an awesome job, love the colour!
keep us updated.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice build up, looking forward to the rest


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

He's also a nice Guy, always very helpful! 
Will be a nice and clean R33 GTR in the End!

Marc


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank you guys 

@Oskarsson: Sorry the steering wheel are sold.

My deadline is may 2009:nervous:
I need money i need money


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't spend mine on your car 

Marc


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks great! Loving the build! A freind of mine has the same TSW's on his S14, any plans for wheels?


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

Top job fella,

Take my hat of to you.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent job mate,cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> ...I`m so sorry for my bad english...


Your English is almost a good as the car, looks like you're doing an excellent job! :clap:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy moses, That is an awesome car rebuild. 

Have you got an estimated finish time? Or is it a weekend thing?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

awesome thread. awesome car.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

nice! wish I had the $$$ to do that to mine! always nice to know exactly what and what condition your motor is in + mine could do with a squirt of new paint, esp. in the engine bay!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Is the colour, Deep Marine Blue, excellent and well done.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks almost brand spanking new - great job, keep us updated with pics please


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

small update 

spoilerblade with carbonlamination

























mocal oilcooler adapter flange with expensive connection:runaway:


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice Mate :thumbsup:

I've got a rear subframe 'n stuff lying around, you need it soon? 

Marc


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice build :thumbsup:
I love to see them come to life from scratch, keep us updated and keep up the good work


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

anymore pics?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

thats looking good mate.


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

Awesome just Awesome !!!! shows work by carried out by members can sometimes far exceed some tuners out there. Great cant wait to see the end result


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

this is really a awesome car rebuilt :thumbsup: - some current news?


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

incredible level of detail everywhere. this is more like a classic car restoration than a build up!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

yes there are some news, I forgot to post it.
I hope the car is finished in april/may


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks good buddy, could eat my dinner off the underside of the car. Do you see any problems with TUV with all the modifications carried out?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope I get tüv at may without any problems 

Brakeadapter, Xenon Headlights and Spacers(over 2% wheel track) are the problems.


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

you go with the oem xenon to the tüv - did you modify them?


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

excellent thread mate, lots of good quality parts going into it and a lovely colour too 

gonna be a top notch R33 when you've finished....well done


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

@SirRolf 

Yes, the visor is reconstructed and built mechanical with cnc


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

awesome job.serious work going on,wish i could do that to my car


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

good luck with the TÜV :thumbsup:

post some pics when you have finished it.


----------

